# Εγκαταστάσεις > Συστήματα Επικοινωνίας >  >  ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑ ΜΕ ΘΥΡΟΤΗΛΕΦΩΝΟ FERMAX

## benios

Καλημερα σε ολα τα μελη και συνχαρητηρια για την εξαιρετικη δουλεια που κανετε!ειπα να απευθυνθω σε εσας για το προβλημα που εχω γιατι ο ηλεκτρολογος και το καταστημα πωλησης με εχουν κανει μπαλακι του τεννις.εχω ενα θυροτηλεφωνο fermax 8980,και το ακουστικο ειναι το fermax 20440.μενω σε μονοκατοικια και εδω και κανα μηνα εχω το εξης προβλημα,οταν μου χτυπανε το κουδουνι,και μιλανε δεν μπορω να τους ακουσω.αυτοι με ακουνε κανονικα αλλα εγω τιποτα!ολες οι αλλες λειτουργιες δουλευουν κανονικα.φωναξα ηλεκτρολογο και μου ειπε οτι φταιει το ακουστικο,επειδη δεν μπορουσα να βρω το ιδιο εδω στην λαρισα,εβγαλα το ακουστικο και αρχισα το ψαξιμο στα μαγαζια.βαση του μοντελου μου εδωσαν το fafrisa pt510w λεγοντας μου οτι αυτο αντιστοιχει στο μοντελλο που εχω.μου σημειωσαν και τις αλλαγες που επρεπε να κανω στα καλωδια,εννοω τις συνδεσεις σε διαφορετικα νουμερα.πηγα σπιτι το συνδεσα,το ελενξα 100 φορες,αλλα τιποτα.μπορω να πω οτι εγινε χειροτερο.οταν μου χτυπανε απο κατω ισα-ισα που ακουγεται το κουδουνι,και για να με ακουσουν,και να τους ακουσω πρεπει να γκαριζουμε.μονο το μπουτον που ανοιγει την εξωπορτα δουλευει κανονικα.καμμια ιδεα για το τι μπορει να φταιει?
στο fermax τα καλωδια πηγαιναν ως εξης "πρασινο στο1,κοκκινο στο3,μπλε σκουρο στο2,μπλε ανοικτο στο6,και καφε στο4 και στο fafrisa γραφει οτι πρεπει να τα βαλω ως εξης"πρασινο στο5,κοκκινο στο3,μπλε σκουρο στο1,μπλε ανοικτο στο2,και καφε στο6.οπου πρασινο ειναι η κλειδαρια,κιοκκινο το γενικο,μπλε ανοικτο το μεγαφωνο,μπλε σκουρο το μικροφωνο,και καφε ο βομβητης.
σας ευχαριστω,και καθε βοηθεια δεκτη!

----------


## vasilllis

> Καλημερα σε ολα τα μελη και συνχαρητηρια για την εξαιρετικη δουλεια που κανετε!ειπα να απευθυνθω σε εσας για το προβλημα που εχω γιατι ο ηλεκτρολογος και το καταστημα πωλησης με εχουν κανει μπαλακι του τεννις.εχω ενα θυροτηλεφωνο fermax 8980,και το ακουστικο ειναι το fermax 20440.μενω σε μονοκατοικια και εδω και κανα μηνα εχω το εξης προβλημα,οταν μου χτυπανε το κουδουνι,και μιλανε δεν μπορω να τους ακουσω.αυτοι με ακουνε κανονικα αλλα εγω τιποτα!ολες οι αλλες λειτουργιες δουλευουν κανονικα.φωναξα ηλεκτρολογο και μου ειπε οτι φταιει το ακουστικο,επειδη δεν μπορουσα να βρω το ιδιο εδω στην λαρισα,εβγαλα το ακουστικο και αρχισα το ψαξιμο στα μαγαζια.βαση του μοντελου μου εδωσαν το fafrisa pt510w λεγοντας μου οτι αυτο αντιστοιχει στο μοντελλο που εχω.μου σημειωσαν και τις αλλαγες που επρεπε να κανω στα καλωδια,εννοω τις συνδεσεις σε διαφορετικα νουμερα.πηγα σπιτι το συνδεσα,το ελενξα 100 φορες,αλλα τιποτα.μπορω να πω οτι εγινε χειροτερο.οταν μου χτυπανε απο κατω ισα-ισα που ακουγεται το κουδουνι,και για να με ακουσουν,και να τους ακουσω πρεπει να γκαριζουμε.μονο το μπουτον που ανοιγει την εξωπορτα δουλευει κανονικα.καμμια ιδεα για το τι μπορει να φταιει?
> στο fermax τα καλωδια πηγαιναν ως εξης "πρασινο στο1,κοκκινο στο3,μπλε σκουρο στο2,μπλε ανοικτο στο6,και καφε στο4 και στο fafrisa γραφει οτι πρεπει να τα βαλω ως εξης"πρασινο στο5,κοκκινο στο3,μπλε σκουρο στο1,μπλε ανοικτο στο2,και καφε στο6.οπου πρασινο ειναι η κλειδαρια,κιοκκινο το γενικο,μπλε ανοικτο το μεγαφωνο,μπλε σκουρο το μικροφωνο,και καφε ο βομβητης.
> σας ευχαριστω,και καθε βοηθεια δεκτη!



αρχικα αυτο που προτεινω ειναι να επικοινωνησεις με την αντιπροσωπεια να δεις αν αυτο που σου πουλησε ειναι οντως συμβατο.
Μετα ξεκινα το ψαξιμο,να ελεγξεις το τροφοδοτικο για αρχη.

----------


## benios

Σε ευχαριστω φιλε μου για την γρηγορη απαντηση.πηρα στην εταιρεια και μου ειπαν οτι ειναι συμβατο,μαλιστα και στο μαγαζι μου εδωσαν μια φωτοτυπια με τις αλλαγες στα νουμερα των καλωδιων που πρεπει να κανω.οταν λες τροφοδοτικο εννοεις το κουτακι που βρισκεται καπου ψηλα στην εισοδο του σπιτιου?εκει διαβασα και τον αριθμο του μοντελου.και τι πρεπει να ψαξω σε αυτο?sorry για το ζαλισμα ρε παιδια αλλα και ηλεκτρολογοι δεν αναλαμβανουν γιατι ειναι μπελαλιδικη δουλεια!
ευχαριστω!

----------


## vasilllis

να μετρησεις οτι εχει την σωστη ταση.οτι τα καλωδια δεν εχουν φυγει, ακομα και την συνεχεια τους μηπως εχει κοπει καποιο.

----------

